# lagfix!



## Shemdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

voodoo for ics or some kind of lagfix???? my mflops are down 4 points since installing ice cream sandwich 4.0.1


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

No voodoo for mtd rom such as ics. You can over clock it with an app.

Sent from my ICS*MEZ


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

lagfix is for bml roms that does the rfs/ext4 filesystem conversion. Mtd roms such as ics use yaffs2 filesystem(same a nexus) which is superior to ext4. Imo ics v3 is plenty fast for an alpha build. Actually its alot more than I expected it to be so fast. Dont worry about scores yet. You cant compare an alpha build to a RC, its not apples to apples. Patience is virtue myfirend!


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

Special_opps said:


> No voodoo for mtd rom such as ics. You can over clock it with an app.
> 
> Sent from my ICS*MEZ


Correct sir, no voodoo lagfix for mtd roms. I'm using setcpu to overclock my mez at 1.3 with ondemand gov... I thought I read that Voltage Control app's settings do not stick... I also read that glitch is working on a custom kernel for ics


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> Correct sir, no voodoo lagfix for mtd roms. I'm using setcpu to overclock my mez at 1.3 with ondemand gov... I thought I read that Voltage Control app's settings do not stick... I also read that glitch is working on a custom kernel for ics


correct vc sttings dont stick on boot. But you can open voltage control, tap the logo, and set settings to defult. Then if you reboot, just open the app and apply settings. Better than redoing everything.


----------



## Shemdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Patience....... I can do that, thanx


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

My homescreens are really laggy. JT said its because we have less than 512MB of RAM and Android automatically disables Hw Acceleration. Its not like that on the other Galaxy S models though.


----------



## Shemdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I installed antutu CPU master free and it boosted me mflops from 17+ to 22+ so I am contented. That is slightly faster than I was getting with GB rockin awesome sauce


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Zacisblack said:


> My homescreens are really laggy. JT said its because we have less than 512MB of RAM and Android automatically disables Hw Acceleration. Its not like that on the other Galaxy S models though.


You can force HW acceleration in Dev Tools

Keep on trollin...


----------



## Shemdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

How??


----------



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

Shemdroid said:


> How??


Under development settings. Turn off both animations


----------

